# Wick Basics



## Alex (10/7/14)

http://vapingwarfare.com/2013/08/wick-basics/

"Thanks to reddit user sharpic for this amazing introduction to wick basics! Note that this content was lifted directly from the reddit RBA wiki, with sharpic’s permission. Check out the RBA wiki on reddit, it is positively FULL of useful information! Also, please check out sharpic’s favored subreddit, /r/vaping101. He’s told me that he put a lot of effort into the sub, and it really, really shows. If you are a new vaper, or even a more experienced vaper that wants to fill in some of the gaps in your knowledge, /r/vaping101 is a great place to do it in a community discussion type of environment."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

http://vapingwarfare.com/2013/08/something-fun-to-try-on-your-gennie/

wow lol nice site @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> http://vapingwarfare.com/2013/08/something-fun-to-try-on-your-gennie/
> 
> wow lol nice site @Alex


 
@Ko7ad This made me think of your problem yesterday. Possible solution!


----------



## Ko7ad (10/7/14)

Thanks @Rooigevaar it looks like a good idea. But going back to silica is going to be difficult! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/14)

too funny 

......

Bamboo, Cotton, Hemp Pieces of yarn, cheesecloth, cotton balls (aka cotton wool), butcher’s twine, and other household products Varies Clean, muted, or imparting a flavor, depending Often unbleached, undyed, or organic versions selected. Typically boiled for half an hour before use. *Heating while dry can result in burning. Not “this tastes bad” or “my wick is ruined” burning, but “Oh no! Fire!” burning. Very cheap*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

